# T3/Clen cycle advice



## Crazyfist (Mar 29, 2007)

Im moving away from winny, So I've got some T3 and clen - looking for someone who has used this before on a cycle. I've used clen with good results, and now i want to stack. So:

What is a good anabolic to use with this to maintain/build mass?

Can you help with a cycle sched. I want to run for about 6 weeks max to avoid thrashing my thyroid for good.

Thanks for your help!

1) 24
2) 191lbs, 14% bf
3) 3 years consistant training
4) Ran clen cycle before - no stack
5) Diet for this stack:
0600: 6 slices turkey, 1 bowl oatmeal
1000: nitrotech bar and apple
1300: chicken/tuna and apple
1600:tuna or chicken, vegetable
after workout: protien shake, apple, scoop of PB.

6) Cycle Goals- single digit bodyfat, at least maintain, if not gain a little mass.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 29, 2007)

Why do you want to get into single digit BF? You won't be able to stay there very long.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 29, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Why do you want to get into single digit BF? You won't be able to stay there very long.



why do u say that?


----------



## Crazyfist (Mar 29, 2007)

What?  dude, i have friends that got into the single dig and have been there for years?  That just doesnt make good sense.  



dg806 said:


> Why do you want to get into single digit BF? You won't be able to stay there very long.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 29, 2007)

Crazyfist said:


> What?  dude, i have friends that got into the single dig and have been there for years?  That just doesnt make good sense.



im sure he has a reason, i just wana hear it


----------



## Crazyfist (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok, soooo, anyone have any actual advice???


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 30, 2007)

I would not take T3 without being on cycle, but with only three years of "consistent" training  I would not recommend taking AS.


----------



## Crazyfist (Mar 31, 2007)

Fair enough...but ive already got the clen/t3 and im not taking it without an AS - so anyone wanna recommend a good AS to take with it and the dosing for a 5-6 week cycle?


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 1, 2007)

test e a good choice? its pretty readily avail to me....


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 1, 2007)

Crazyfist said:


> test e a good choice? its pretty readily avail to me....



Thats fine to run with t3.


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 1, 2007)

Nolva starting 2 weeks after i finish the test???


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 3, 2007)

You got it.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2007)

Crazyfist said:


> Nolva starting 2 weeks after i finish the test???



Torm is superior to Tam.


----------



## Tommy_M (Apr 11, 2007)

instead only T3 i would rather took Tyroid (its cytomel T3 + T4) In this case body have both substances so could balance - take what it need (this means less side effects), and effectiveness is the same...


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 11, 2007)

What guage needle is good for test e? 

I have nolva for pct, but should i be on anything WHILE im on the test?


----------



## Z2G (Apr 13, 2007)

22g x 1.5


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 13, 2007)

> Nolva starting 2 weeks after i finish the test???


It depends on your test dose, but I wouldn't wait more than 10 days. Better to start early. 



> I have nolva for pct, but should i be on anything WHILE im on the test?


Just have extra nolva on hand in case you need to take some to stop gyno (if symptoms arise).


----------



## Tommy_M (Apr 13, 2007)

here is my part....

Clenbuterol raises hart pulse and this effect burns fat...its one of strongest fat burners..."recommended" to start before taking steroids...its also for women...the dose is too high if you fill like being on too much coffee (shaking), than reduce or stop input...

I know a lot of people who took this product (with or without Tyroid), till today no complains... thing works on 99 percent of population, 1 percent is immune.

Here is one cycle....

Dosages needed:

120 tabs Clenbuterol (20mcg/tab)
Mon Tue Wed Thu Fri Sat Sun
1 Week 40mcg 40 40 40 40 40 40
2 Week 60 60 60 60 60 60 60
3 Week --80 80-- 80
4 Week 80 --80 80- 80
5 Week 100 100 --100 100-
6 Week -100 100 --100 100
7 Week --80 80-- 80
8 Week 60 60-- 60 60-
9 Week -60 60- 60 60-

second

CYTOMEL CLENBUTEROL

1 	- 	60 	 
2 	- 	80 	 
3 	- 	100 	 
4 	50 	- 	 
5 	50 	- 	 
6 	100 	- 	 
7 	100 	60 	 
8 	- 	80 	 
9 	- 	100 	 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, so here it is... I want to run the t3 no longer than 6 weeks this first time.  Whats your suggestions for the cycle plus the pct?  thanks!

30 10mg tabs nolva
100 25mcg tabs t3
100 20mcg clen
7 250mg /ml amp test e


----------



## machinehead (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi,

Besided the chems, your diet is bad!
You have to understand that to burn fat, your diet must be very strict.
You have to calculate every calorie that you eat, for example:
if you eat rice, you have to consider the calories from the protein, even the protein is not high BV protein.

Eat more complex carbs, apple contains simple carbs.
your pwo meal not good, drop the scoop of PB, are you nuts?? scoop of PB??


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 14, 2007)

well, im not hungry, and ive lost 21lbs on it so far, so i wont complain too much.  if you want to make some suggestions though, then im all ears...


----------



## machinehead (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm planing my cutting diet on these rules:

1. Meal every 2-3 hours.
2. Every meal contains at least 25g high BV protein, for ex.: egg protein(without the yolk), soft white cheese, yoghourt, chicken breast, whey/casein protein powder.
You can also eat fishes and seafood.
3. Only low GI carbs and whole-wheat flour foods like: Wholewheat bread, whole-wheat pasta, brown rice.
4. Essential fatty acids - Omega 3,6 from: natural peanut butter, almond butter, fish oil, flax seed oil.
5. Your calorie intake will be max. 25-30 calories per kg for your body weight per day, also your protein intake will be minimum 2g protein per kg of your body weight for minimizing catabolism.
6. Only HIGH GI carbs will be in the post workout shake, the PWO shake will not contains any fats (only from the whey powder).

Ofcourse aerobic training is necessary for burning fat, the chems will help you but they won't do the whole job.

Remember the last sentence!

Snir.


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 15, 2007)

Heres my thing. im in the marines, live in the barracks, and dont have access to cooking shit.  So my diet doesnt require anything to cook. just open and eat everything room temp.  
And of course being in the military i'm used to the cardio, so that wont be an issue.


----------



## machinehead (Apr 16, 2007)

Ahh, military is a problem, anyway, your diet will define if you'll success or not, strict diet is the key for your goals.
Chems can help, but they won't do the whole job for you.


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 20, 2007)

agreed.  i get about 1000-1500 call a day, 200g protien, cardio, chems.  not trying to get huge.  Just trying to keep what i have while slimming down.


----------



## LAM (Apr 21, 2007)

make sure that you at least consume enough cals for the BMR to keep the metabolism functioning normally.  I haven't read through the entire post but if you aren't on any anabolics don't drop fats too low or your test production while decrease and you will lose some body fat.  

personally just for a cutter I would have went with tren/t3/clen


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 23, 2007)

I didnt have access to tren at the time, still dont for about 3 more weeks.  If this one turns out to be a good cycle and I see good results from the t3 and clen then ill do tren/t3/clen for the next one.

LAM, you say you use 25G for everything?  I'm about to order more pins, wonderin if i should swap from my 23s to the 25s for test e?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 24, 2007)

If you heat the gear enough, it should go through a 25 fine. I usually use 23 for everything.


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 13, 2009)

This is great info guys!!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 21, 2011)

this whole thread is fucked


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 23, 2013)

^^^^ yep


----------

